
Presumption of Innocence Renders the Innocent Vulnerable to Wrongful Convictions [pdf] - DanBC
http://www.innocencenetwork.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Vol-21-Naughton.pdf
======
DanBC
This is from [2011], but those 6 characters didn't fit in the title.

The original title is "How the Presumption of Innocence Renders the Innocent
Vulnerable to Wrongful Convictions", which is a bit longer than the 80
character limit.

I'm submitting this because it's interesting to see how normal policing that
follows the rules can still lead to severe miscarriages of justice.

The document also mentions "disclosure" \- the prosecution has to disclose
information to the defence - and there has been recent work in the UK that
shows the CPS and police do not understand disclosure and do not correctly
disclose information, which has led to some miscarriages of justice.

